# Osteo or Rheumatoid?



## curiousgeorge (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi there, I was just browsing through a thread and treating arthritis with stings came up. My mother has pretty terrible rheumatoid arthritis. I'm wondering, does anyone experienced in apitherapy know if stings help both forms? Thanks!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Mr. Charles Mraz treated people for over 60 years with bee venom. He treated both forms of arthritis (as well as many other things like cancer and MS) according to the book he wrote (Health and the Honeybee). What bee venom does is stimulate the body to respond. It also kills pathogens and cancer cells. BVT stimulates the immune system and also makes the body produce it's own pain relief. The sting area has increased blood flow and, therefore, more oxygen to the site which helps in healing. There are also chemicals in the bee venom that affect the body in a positive way. Some of these chemicals are already present in the body/brain. BVT helps treat depression due to these chemicals which should occur naturally in the body. 

Much of the pain of stings can be avoided by first icing the area. It makes quite a difference.

Areas to sting: 
1. Spine (Upper for arms, elbow, hands; middle for organs, lower for legs, knees, feet)
2. Check along nerve pathways for painful trigger spots and sting those. Apply firm, slow pressure with thumb. If it hurts, sting it.
3. Specific location 

Arthritics should eat raw honey and also take pollen, propolis and royal jelly. Avoid white sugar and white flour. Honey is your new sweetener!

The Mraz book is easy to read and understand. There are medical doctors who use BVT on patients.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I'll have to check that book out.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I have Rheumatoid, I get my fair share of stings, not a bit of help !

Rhemicade injection, every 6 weeks at the hospital does.

I would certainly like to see some established proof that bee venom kills Cancer cells, so would a lot of people that have Cancer !

:lookout: PCM


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I would like to mention that anyone that is going to do Bee Venom Therapy (BVT) would do well to get the book "How Well are You Willing to Bee?" written by Pat Wagner also known as "The Bee Lady". It contains charts on where to sting for particular problems as well as other info. She mentions using all the products of the hive (bee pollen, Royal Jelly, Propolis, raw Honey) for healing and health.

Pat Wagner who suffered from MS credits Charles Mraz for giving her her life back. She had described herself as a breathing corpse prior to getting into Apitherapy. BVT was what she decided to try upon a tip given to her parents when the doctors told her there was nothing more they could do. She does mention that many of the drugs the doctors gave her caused damage.

Ms. Wagner states that a Mr. Bob Cory read about apitherapy through the American Apitherapy Society (AAS) and heard Mr. Mraz speak. He told beekeeper, Phil Griffith, who was a friend of her parents and so the information got to her. She decided to try bee stings. She met Mr. Mraz 4 months after she started BVT in 1992 and says she was much improved by that point. She states that she met Mr. Mraz when he was 86. He was a pioneer in apitherapy and was a founding member of the AAS. He devoted his life to spreading the word about bee venom therapy, treating many others with it, pushing for research, talking to medical doctors and researchers and doing anything he could to learn more to help others. He read many scientific and medical journals. Mr. Mraz was his own first patient in 1934 at the age of 28. He suffered from side effects of rheumatic fever and had intense pain in his knees. He decided to find out if there was any truth to the saying that beekeepers don't get arthritis. He *direct *stung those knees and overnight (YMMV) his pain disappeared. He started stinging others and they benefitted also. He discovered that bee venom benefits went past just helping arthritics. 

PCM:
Mr. Mraz does state in his book that while most people with arthritis benefit from bee stings, that there are some that see little or no benefit for some unknown reason. Also, with regard to cancer cells, Mr. Mraz found that out while working with mice injected with cancer cells. It's a long story and in his book. Mraz kept trying to get researchers to check this out, but most were/are interested in discovering miracle drugs that will produce a profit. Not much money to be made using BVT. There is other information on the internet on using venom to treat cancer.......specifically snake venom, etc. Check it out, you can do your own research!!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Check out the web page of beewelltherapy.com

especially the home page (notice the list of conditions that respond to BVT. Scroll down a bit to read about venom and its use in fighting cancer.) Home page also speaks of rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Pat Wagner's book is very helpful. I also like Amber Rose's book "Bee in Balance." It has pages and pages with diagrams of sting sites.
Susan


----------

